

Everyone has problems. Your solutions make you special.– Bootstrapping Postmark - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/25/everyone-has-problems-your-solutions-make-you-special-bootstrapping-postmark/

======
kylebragger
The Postmark team is absolutely awesome. Forrst has been a happy customer
since very early on, and Chris and team have gone out of their way to be
helpful wherever possible. It's a huge reason why we haven't even considered
Amazon or anyone else.

~~~
terryjsmith
I second this. We've been sending out daily e-mail reports with PDF
attachments to our customers and their API is easy to setup, easy to use and
even makes attachments simple. To me, they've picked one thing and they're
owning it.

------
alexknowshtml
I've done quite a few interviews in my career, and Paul's top notch. Big
thanks to him for his care for the industry, and producing a high quality blog
in a sea of crap. :)

------
eberfreitas
I use Postmark at my app and it works really well! Support is good and you
know you will be talking to real people that cares. I have no idea how Amazon
support works, but I guess that Postmark can do it better.

------
tha_sun
Ever heard of notice of receipt? Built into public mail clients since like
ever.

